# White fuzz on tail?



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

One of my fancy goldfish has a few spots of what looks like white fuzz on his tail fins that appeared a couple of days ago. It's not spreading anywhere, but it's there. It does NOT appear to be ich, and the fins aren't fraying or rotting at all. Fish is acting totally normal, eating and everything, and the water tests out fine. I've been upping the water changes anyway just in case, but am hesitant to add meds until I figure out what this is. There are plants in the tank, so I haven't added salt.

Any ideas of what it might be and how to treat? My thoughts were fin rot, fungus, maybe columnaris?

I'll try to get a pic tonite so you can see it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Post a pic, but I had that on my betta and it was a fungus.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

How did you treat it?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

OK, pics. Sorry, they aren't great, but you can see the white fuzz on the tail. The spots are all on the lower part of the tail - the one big spot in the first pic on the upper tail fin is actually a bubble or something.

Murphy's Law of Fishkeeping #20009871: The fish you are trying to take a picture of will always be hiding behind the fish who you don't want a picture of. Especially if you are a sucky photographer already, like I am.


----------

